# Math class



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

In math class bored to death with Gunner 77


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in chemistry bored to death also. lol


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm out of school this week.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

How do people get outof school for a whole week!!! we only go today and tomarrow. goin huntin hopefully tues and wends.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

They traded 2 other days. Or thats what they did at my school.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

My dad took a whole week of VACA so I'm out of school because i'm homeschooled YEAAAUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH..................................


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got 2 day and tomorrow, 2day I didn work from today and tomorrow except math so I only got 2 math lessons 2morrow since I got 1 extra 2 catch up on since I missed a day b4.
then tuesday afternoon me and my sister and my parents (I guess I could have said my whole family) are going to georgia 4 thanksgiving and while were there me and my dad r gonna bowhunt some.

oh and I dont care 2 much 4 math either. especially geometry this year although it isnt 2 bad 4 the most part.


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

teachers are at a workshop,so we get the whole week off!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

D0 yu0 lik3 u2ing numb3rs 1n y0ur 7h63ds?


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

N0^1o1!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I love math...in advanced math this year (some geometry, and higher level algebra, with trig and pre calc) and once I'm through that I'll probably do calc also this year:smile:.

Now english is another subject (no pun intended)...I hate the guts out of it.


----------



## feathermax ed (Jun 29, 2010)

i draw archer stuff all the time duringmath class




Rebel17 said:


> View attachment 1211615
> 
> 
> In math class bored to death with Gunner 77


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I love math...in advanced math this year (some geometry, and higher level algebra, with trig and pre calc) and once I'm through that I'll probably do calc also this year:smile:.
> 
> Now english is another subject (no pun intended)...I hate the guts out of it.


 I got a C in math a F in science and a B in English.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Doeslayer13 said:


> N0^1o1!


70u 741nk 70u6 funny?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Math ain't bad, after trig it goes pretty good. I still don't like trig tho, well not that much and especially once csc, sec, cot are thrown in


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i like math but i HATE!!!!!! english with a firey passion.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Come on Jake, trig's the best, not to mention probably the most useful of most higher level mathematics:wink:.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

also the most pointless.. past a point.. since you don't do equations in the forms of csc sec and cot there really isn't a need for them imo. Sure trig is great and it helps alot to have taken it before physics, but it is tough compared to calc. calc was the easiest math i took since like addition adn subtraction.

I think that calc is very important if you are going into a science field. If you are going engineering you need to know trig and calc, love them and be able to recite them. If you are going into physics ytou need to know like all math


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Maths OK. English sux and so does the rest of our school.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

N7709K said:


> also the most pointless.. past a point.. since you don't do equations in the forms of csc sec and cot there really isn't a need for them imo. Sure trig is great and it helps alot to have taken it before physics, but it is tough compared to calc. calc was the easiest math i took since like addition adn subtraction.
> 
> I think that calc is very important if you are going into a science field. If you are going engineering you need to know trig and calc, love them and be able to recite them. If you are going into physics ytou need to know like all math


this thread completely turned into a math lesson ill just zone out


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> also the most pointless.. past a point.. since you don't do equations in the forms of csc sec and cot there really isn't a need for them imo. Sure trig is great and it helps alot to have taken it before physics, but it is tough compared to calc. calc was the easiest math i took since like addition adn subtraction.
> 
> I think that calc is very important if you are going into a science field. If you are going engineering you need to know trig and calc, love them and be able to recite them. If you are going into physics ytou need to know like all math


I gotta admit, the co functions are a bit worthless. But yeah, I'm most likely going into engineering so I it's important to know em all. I was just givin' ya a hard time.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree with Gunner77...:darkbeer:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

now 1 class that is supper easy is AP statistics... thats what im taking this semester and ive got a 92 in that class. ! thing that would bring my grade up would be if my teacher would learn to speak english


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

im not a very good pupil in math, just not very good. hoping to be a Fish and Wildlife officer one day so hopefully i wont need it..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll need math fr every career out there... 

Math is easy if you pay attention


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Ben, tell santa his elfs are being offensive... cause i take it that way. :wink: jk


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Rebel17 said:


> View attachment 1211615
> 
> 
> In math class bored to death with Gunner 77


 HAHA just now relived this, my username is on the FOB :lol:


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry relized.


----------



## Teamhoyt! (Oct 6, 2011)

i hate math all i do is get on AT on my phone all day


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

You have nooooo idea how hard it is to write backwards... Me and ben again in math... BORED


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> You'll need math fr every career out there...
> 
> *Math is easy if you pay attention*


Well then you havn't met my teacher


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ikr i always pay attention and work out all problems and still i suck at algebra 1 this yr


----------

